# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  εθισμος στο τζογο

## fostel

θαθελα να βοηθησω ενα προσωπο του στενου μου περιβαλλοντος που ειναι εθισμενο στο τζογο ,υπαρχει καποιο κεντρο απεξαρτησης,καποιος ειδικος, καθε πληροφορια γυρω απο το θεμα αυτο θα μου ειναι πολυ χρησιμη.

----------


## NikosD.

Θα σου πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιο δημόσιο φορέα που ασχολείται με την απέξαρτηση, είτε ναρκωτικών είτε αλκοόλ).
Εκεί, ίσως να γνωρίζουν αν υπάρχει κάποιο κέντρο απεξάρτησης από τον τζόγο, ομάδες στήριξης ή ότι άλλο.

Μπορώ να ρίξω μια ματιά στην Θεσσαλονίκη και αν βρω κάτι, να σε ενημερώσω εδώ.

----------


## NikosD.

fostel,
μπορείς να αποτανθείς στους Ανώνυμους Ναρκομανείς οι οποίοι 
1. δέχονται ανθρώπους που έχουν οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα εξάρτησης.
2. μπορούν να σε πληροφορήσουν για το αν και που στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν ομάδες αυτοβοήθειας αποκλειστικά για τον τζόγο.

Προσωπικά, εκτιμώ την δουλειά και την φιλοσοφία των Α.Ν. 
Πρόκειται για ένα πρόγραμμα στο οποίο συμμετέχεις σχεδόν καθημερινά για 1-2 ώρες και το οποίο σου παρέχει ένα πλαίσιο στήριξης εφ όρου ζωής.

----------


## apotiximenos

otan meinei xopis lefta tha apexaptithei,an einai ploysios tha katastrafei,an doyleyi kai paizei ton mistho tha zei me to oneiro

----------

